# Just a piece of advice.. **BROKE MY JAW*



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, long story short I asked sunny to move in a half circle with a leadrop.. and he kicked me in the face. // lesson learned.. I have no idea what I did wrong. but I consider myself super lucky. He just got straight on from the cheek and not in the middle of my face. I could have been dead. So my advice.. im not even sure.. I can't change the title.. BUT

DID I do something wrong because I asked him to move out using a leadrope?

I had to stay over night. and today I got my jaw wired shut for 6-10 weeks. GREAT considering this is the last week of school.. 


Anyone have any good smoothies that are OK and seedless( even the little seeds) that would be good to eat.. because thats all I can eat and I dont feel like loosing all my muscle.

thanks

And I will try and post pictures later.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry this happened. As bad as it seems you are truly lucky it wasn't worse. Sending healing thoughts your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh no!  I hope you heal quickly. Sending love


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow! I hope you feel better soon. I can't help on the what you did wrong beings as I wasn't there to see it. My guess is it was a very small distance between you and the horse and he decided to kick out and you just happened to be there. 

As for smoothie recipes I am so good at that. Make sure you add a protein powder to them to continue getting your protein. I would also drink juiced veggies if you can to get vitamins in you. (Hint: Watermelon is REALLY good at hiding veggie tastes when juiced with them.) 

One of my FAVE smoothie recipes is lowfat vanilla yogurt mango, raspberries, peaches, and a bit of orange juice (can use pulp free.) it's like sunshine in a glass!


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

My go to smoothie is a banana and a half, 2 cups of spinach, an orange, juice of half a lemon ..... and sometimes I add a cup of frozen blueberries. If I'm about to go for a ride I drop a scoop of protein powder in there too. You won't believe how GOOODDD it tastes. I like it better without the protein powder, but the protein helps me ride better. 

My husband had to go on a liquid diet because of some dental work and took the opportunity to go on wonderslim shakes and lose 30+ lbs. It was so great to see him finally start to feel good about how he looks. (He's always been a hunk to me though!!!)

Liquid diets are very healthy! I'm all about cramming the produce isle into my blender and feeling amazing afterwards.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sorry this happened to you. Go to your local GNC and ask them to help you figure out a liquid protein diet plan so you don't lose nutrition while you're healing. 

Sell the horse. I don't care what you did wrong or right or in between, that is totally never acceptable.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Wow, I am sincerely sorry that this happened to you! At least you are positive about the smoothies; yum yum! I had an incident where I almost got nailed in the face while lunging a horse as well. Fynn was being naughty and as I asked him to move out into the lunge circle, he went wild and struck out at me with his back hooves. I have no idea how I moved away quick enough to not have this happen. Its extremely scary when that happens, but maybe it was just an accident in your case. A spook, a bit of attitude, etc. But I hope that you don't let this cause any uncomfortableness when you are able to return to doing what you enjoy.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

First of all I'm sending healing thoughts your way and if I hear of any good recipes I'll let you know! ;-) 

As for the horse thing I can't say because I wasn't there. I've been at the wrong place at the wrong time before and gotten hurt so I can't say "sell him" or "he's a bad horse for kicking" because it might have been just a dumb coincidence. (Lord knows that's happened to me!) 

Hope you get better soon!!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Ale said:


> Wow, I am sincerely sorry that this happened to you! At least you are positive about the smoothies; yum yum! I had an incident where I almost got nailed in the face while lunging a horse as well. Fynn was being naughty and as I asked him to move out into the lunge circle, he went wild and struck out at me with his back hooves. I have no idea how I moved away quick enough to not have this happen. Its extremely scary when that happens, but maybe it was just an accident in your case. A spook, a bit of attitude, etc. But I hope that you don't let this cause any uncomfortableness when you are able to return to doing what you enjoy.



That is pretty much what happened to me. My dad right now is stuck on trading or selling him and finding me another horse, because I do have fair coming up I would need another but he doesn't want this to happen again. Sunny should have known better I think. It was a bit of an attitude he was having, but 

that being said what if it was a little kid working with him and not me. or I was letting my niece help me and he got her. It could have been way worse.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Oh yes, it could have been far worse if he had kicked you square in the jaw or to a child. Thankfully within a few weeks you will be healed and back in action, because things could have gone far worse for yourself too. 

Has Sunny ever done anything like that before? I mean Fynn is just a young brat and wasn't having a good day when he struck out at me. Maybe when he entered the circle I asked in a way that annoyed him or what have you. But I wouldn't go about replacing him because of an accident. Unless of course Sunny is too much to handle or something of that nature. Maybe he just needs better manners on the lunge line? Sorry, I am not that knowledgeable yet and am just curious.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't understand how he could kick you? Did he rear up & kick with his front feet or did he turn around & kick you with his back feet?? How close were you to him? I just can't picture what happened? I would like to know so I don't get myself in the same position.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy crap! Ouch girl! I hope you have some good pain meds...

And if I remember correctly, Sunny has hind shoes. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Very sorry about what happened to you and hope you have a speedy recovery. Actually I'm surprised that this doesn't happen more often as I have seen many people lunging or circling horses on a short rope and in a very vulnerable position regards the hind end. I am very careful when I ask a horse to lunge and stay a little closer to the shoulder and as the horse moves off I try not to be close to those hind feet and paying close attention to how the horse is reacting to my commands, if he is a bit snotty, I keep his head more toward me so I can control the hind end better. I know that you should drive the horse forward and work from the back end but if I think there is a chance the horse might kick, I make sure I'm not right by the hind end. When the horse moves further away from me I will position myself a little more to the back of the horse to encourage forward movement.
All the best and I hope you get lots of smoothie receipes


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am curious if this came entirely out of the blue. were there never signs of any kind that Sunny was thinking about striking out. ? I mean, when you lunged him before this, how did he do? did he pin his ears? snake his head, swish or pin his tail, crow hop? were his feet sticky to the ground and it took a lot of pressure to get him moving.? what were you using to move him out onto the circle?

I do feel bad for you and this incident, but now is the time to analzy why this might have happened, and if there were any signs that you missed then but see now.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the lead rope was standard length of about 8', then the horse was close enough to get her. Horses let you know they are planning something evil, a brief pinning of the ears, head toss, head shake. That is the time to yank it's head off before it progresses to the evil deed. Too often these signs are dismissed.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

The only thing you could have done "wrong" was to be in striking distance/range when you asked him to move. Hard to say what happened ... 

I'm sorry you are hurt and sooo happy it wasn't worse!

*hugs*


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Prayers sent for your COMPLETE healing.


Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> *Sell the horse. I don't care what you did wrong or right or in between, that is totally never acceptable.*


ditto
When you are healed up, we'll talk. =D


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*Graphic picture!!*

Alright. I was toward his shoulders when I asked him to move out.. Yes I realize I probably shouldnt have done that while he was on a short line.. Typical standard leadrope length. 

I don't believe he gave a very readable sign.. he just jumped in the air a bit and then kicked SIDEWAYS.. Sorry if that still isnt clear,,

It was sorta like a kick jump thing they do when you let them out in the pasture for the first time its nice out in the spring.. 

If you have any other questions, just ask. thanks for all the healing vibes!

and yes Sunny does have hind shoes.. see the picture.. that is from the nail that went straight into my cheek. I had to get stitches inside of the stitches outside.. so 5 total.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow! Crap! That looks painful!!

Sending prayers your way, hope you mend quickly


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I know what you mean. Gunnie would do that just out of excitement when we first got him. Quick and dangerous. 

Again, sorry this happened. Looks painful!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg. I'm so glad you are okay. You had a guardian angel girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh you poor girl! Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

Holy crap, that looks nasty hope you get well soon x


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my Stacie! I agree with your dad, time to move that horse along, and find something that would never dream of kicking a human in the face.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

can I see a pic of your mouth now? How can you eat?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Shake wise, look up Herbalife Formula one nutritional shakes if you're worried about tone and conditioning. Doesn't have to be that brand but any nutritional meal shake is good. And you can always spice it up with fruits and veggies (or different flavors haha)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsegrlwpg (May 13, 2014)

I make a smoothie with a scoop of chocolate protein powder, 1/2 scoop of progressive phytoberry, 1/2 scoop of progressive vegegreens, 1/4 cup of skim milk and I think 2 cups of water. It's tasty and has a lot of nutrients!


----------



## LitasGonnaSlide (May 15, 2014)

Wow! I'm so sorry this happened.

Unfortunately, the risk to working with horses is that they are large, powerful, and sometimes unpredictable. If this horse is generally too much to handle or has put you in danger before, I agree that it would make sense to sell him and find something more suitable for your purposes. But if this was something random, out of character for him, that's a different situation. Of course, ANY time you are uncomfortable working with a horse, you have to take that into consideration. But if you feel comfortable coming back to him, I wouldn't consider that to be unreasonable IF the incident was out of the ordinary.

I've never had a major accident before, but I've had plenty of minor things happen simply because I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. That kind of thing happens, and it doesn't always the horse is at fault. But sometimes it does. You have to be honest with yourself and determine under which category this incident falls.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I realize that you got kicked in the face, but did you get after him after he kicked you? I don't blame you if you didn't, but if you nailed him and beat his rump and took him to jesus I doubt he will think about that crap again. That being said, once they learn it, they will always be prone to it. There are too many good horses around to deal with one who gains bad habits. I would sell the horse as well.

HOWEVER, if you are determined to keep him, I would look into having someone help you deter him of this habit NOW, as opposed to when you are healed. You should not be in there (As I'm certain your doctor specified), but if you know another horse person who can get after him and make him give some respect that would be ideal. Then, when you are healed up, you can continue and make him respect YOU. If they respect you properly, they won't dream of doing that **** again.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh my, sending healing your way!

Something that will help you heal quicker and hopefully take some of the pain away is *homeopathic Arnica* - you can read about it online ~get the pellets, not the cream, and pop one in a glass of water and drink from it over the day. 

It can be found at health food stores and online - it really works!


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

I hope your doing much better!
I can totally get what you're going through with your jaw wired shut. I had to have my jaw broken on purpose because of a speech problem, we (my older sister too) had smoothies and also to keep weight/muscle tone we drank Ensure, it's a Protein Milk. My favorite smoothie is: strawberries, peaches, and bananas. Also when it seems tough just keep moving and know that you have so many people praying for you! God Bless you and Heal Quick.


----------

